# Polaris Brutus



## hemiman

Anyone buy one of the new Polaris Brutus HD PTO and using it for snow???


----------



## Buck331

A few businesses in my area purchased them for grounds maintenance units, plowing, and sweeping etc. I have looked at them but North of a $30K+ price tag is unjustified BIG HAY in my opinion. In addition I do not want to deal with the Polaris YANMAR diesel engine, and small ATV battery in -20 to -30 below zero situations.
Yup, base models start out at $15K, now add the cab, doors, windshield wipers, PTO, block heater, cab heater, plow lights, reverse lights, amber roof light and a couple attachments and $30K there you are.


----------



## Antlerart06

Buck331;1697055 said:


> A few businesses in my area purchased them for grounds maintenance units, plowing, and sweeping etc. I have looked at them but North of a $30K+ price tag is unjustified BIG HAY in my opinion. In addition I do not want to deal with the Polaris YANMAR diesel engine, and small ATV battery in -20 to -30 below zero situations.
> Yup, base models start out at $15K, now add the cab, doors, windshield wipers, PTO, block heater, cab heater, plow lights, reverse lights, amber roof light and a couple attachments and $30K there you are.


My dealer is still sitting on one setup like you said and he still has it and even tried selling it on e bay with no luck


----------



## ND-Blackhawk

*I just bought a Bobcat 3650 UTV, it's similar to the Polaris Brutus PTO version. I paid $25,000 with the angle blade, a block heater and the shuttle pedal platform. It's still a little too soon to provide an objective review but what I will say is compared to my John Deere 850D and 855D Gators at least the Bobcat has a really good heater & defroster, AC for summer, it's amazingly quiet and comfortable in the cab, the front blade is quick and responsive with handy controls, the power steering is a real treat, it has a 90 amp alternator. I will try to provide a more detailed review later. I still own one of my John Deere diesels, the 855D XUV. *


----------



## Dave2425

ND-Blackhawk;1703478 said:


> *I just bought a Bobcat 3650 UTV, it's similar to the Polaris Brutus PTO version. I paid $25,000 with the angle blade, a block heater and the shuttle pedal platform. It's still a little too soon to provide an objective review but what I will say is compared to my John Deere 850D and 855D Gators at least the Bobcat has a really good heater & defroster, AC for summer, it's amazingly quiet and comfortable in the cab, the front blade is quick and responsive with handy controls, the power steering is a real treat, it has a 90 amp alternator. I will try to provide a more detailed review later. I still own one of my John Deere diesels, the 855D XUV. *


ND-Blackhawk,

How do you like the 3650? How did it perform during this brutal ND winter?


----------



## Beatfleet

I have 700 hours on my BRUTUS HDPTO and have been very impressed with it. I had a few minor teething problems early, but everything was quickly rectified. Just about everything I had issues with was a Bobcat part, ie front attachments. I'll buy more when my small trucks die as these are much cheaper to operate. I'll stick with Polaris since they make the bobcat version anyway.

Not sure about Yanmar comment above, I've been around their diesels for years and have found them to be as good as anything money can buy. Cumulatively I probably have 10s of thousands of hours on yanmars from get sets to UTV's.


----------



## wislxer

Beatfleet I'd love to hear any more review you have on you machine? What capacity are you using it? What implements do you have? What were the early issues? Got any pics? Any likes/dislikes with the machine so far? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Beatfleet

No pics, I'm too old to figure his stuff out. Maybe the boss lady will help. 

I've used the machine primarily for snow removal so far in my landscaping business, but will be using for lighter duty site work around homes this summer, ie building decks, ponds, moving decorative rocks etc from the dump location in the driveway around to the work area. This winter I used it primarily with the plow or "blade"as they call it, and ran it hard. Also have the snow blower and used it about 200 hours. A couple times we ran it 48 hours straight stopping only to refuel and swap operators. I never intended to use it this hard, but am glad we know it can handle it.

The good: it's a robust, well built machine that is durable and solid yet maintains the great Polaris suspension and ride. It's heavy at 2000 lbs+ (2500+ With implements on the front) but I need that when pushing snow and the engineers did their homework with the stiffer springs. I also love the composite bed for salt spreader work as the bed won't rust out in 6 weeks like my Kubota's did. The forward/reverse pedal is what makes this package so useful for snow work, and where I can see it being useful in the summer. Not having to wrestle with levers and shifters 1000 times a day is incredibly nice.

The stuff that I'd like to change is stuff that Polaris and the aftermarket offer accessories for. The big thing for me is that I'd like to swap the windows for something that opens- easy fix. I'd also like the bed lift to hydraulic, but admittedly that's so I can piggy back off the lines for hitch mounted drags. The electric lift works fine and I have never maxed it out at well over the payload capacity... The speed is not like the other 800 and up machines on the market, but is in line with the other hydrostatic diesel made by Kubota. The big difference is the suspension on the Polaris and the overall ride is noticeably better than the 2014 RTV 1100. It's just a ton more comfortable when spending all day running it. 

Early issues affected RPMs and top speed- it was a machining issue with a easily replaced part. Dealer swapped it while I waited at the dealership. The second issue was shear pins on the blower- they are spec'd for grade 8 pins, but some grade 3 and 5 bolts were used instead. Since I swapped out the beefier pins, I haven't broken a pin ~150 hours ago.

Hope this helps.


----------



## wislxer

That's a great and largely positive review. Good stuff man, thanks!


----------



## Nick B

I had the bobcat 3650 version last year and traded it back in on another tool cat. The bearings went out a few times with the broom attachment on it, and the snowblower gear box went out once. We do have a lot of account it was getting run about 16hrs per event. Good concept but didn't hold up over the long haul.


----------



## dirtyoldman

Any one have experience with the mower?


----------



## baker29999

dirtyoldman said:


> Any one have experience with the mower?


I have the 72" mower. Just got my Brutus back from my bobcat dealer to fix speed issue, WOW! went from a top speed of 15 to a top speed of 27. Apparently when my Polaris dealer put new command lever in on a " field kit fix " the mechanic did not do any ajustments to reset new lever. I have went from total dissapointment to very satisfied. I will now more about plowing come winter, last winter sucked with it, now with speed and what seems to be more power, now that this fix allows me to be able to use it, it should be alot betterment plowing. Mower I really like. The shaft it came with is to thin so I had my welding friend beef up to a thicker tube. It has always cut nice and now with fix it cuts smooth and whole machine is quieter. Have forks and bucket which work nice for the wife and smaller lighter stuff. Doesn't equal a skid steer in that department. But still is Handy in some cases.


----------

